# Mex Meat Market Marinade?



## hauchinango (May 26, 2005)

I love the pre-seasoned / marinated fajitas and ribs that they sell at Matamoros Meat and others.

Anyone have a recipe on this rub/marinade?


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

NO, BUT IT'S ABOUT THE BEST THERE IS. THAT'S THE ONLY PLACE I BUY FAJITAS


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I asked the guy at our Matamoros and he sold me this fajita seasoning in a bottle he said dump this in a tub with 3-4 gallons of water and leave it for a few days in the frig. I will look to see if I still have some and get the vendor name from the container. If you ask they will tell you.


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

This is the seasoning they told me they put in the tub. Venado brand.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the picture, do you see a website on that bottle?


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

No but I will look. They are in Houston though.


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

El Carnicero said:


> This is the seasoning they told me they put in the tub. Venado brand.


good stuff i have a bottle of it at home also.you can get it at la michcana (sp).......


----------

